# Wheres my south floridians at?



## ShootFL (Mar 30, 2012)

Ive really been looking for more people to shoot with. So far i have.....0. So if your in south florida near ft. lauderdale lets arrange some kind of photo walk or just a meet up or something. Id really like to work with another photographer around the area to improve myself and learn new techniques and just shoot more.


----------

